
Who’s afraid of free speech in the United States? - cremno
http://jmrphy.net/blog/2018/02/16/who-is-afraid-of-free-speech/
======
IanDrake
From the article:

“...but if you look at the public opinion data, you find some patterns quite
incongruous with many of the popular talking points circulating right now”

So, he’s saying, ignore what is demonstrably like Antifa and other liberal
students protesting and/or rioting when a Jew or a homosexual man married to a
black man attempts to give a speech on campus. That’s all just talking points?

It’s really happening, but they have data that shows it’s not happening?
Sorry, I can’t buy that.

------
rbanffy
It's expected the ones less threatened and in a social dominant position have
less fear of hate speech directed towards other populations or even to itself.

A more interesting question is at what point free speech ceases to be
beneficial to society and starts reinforcing oppressive stereotypes or to
direct hatred and marginalize minority or less dominant groups.

It is, however, understandable when groups that are consistently at risk are
more suspicious at unrestricted speech being directed to them or others in
similar conditions.

Speech may have undesired consequences.

~~~
IanDrake
So freedom of speech should be throttled by the speaker’s race and gender
identity?

I’m reading your words, but can’t tell what you’re actually trying to say.

~~~
rbanffy
My point is that people who don't think they have any reason to fear directed
hatred are the ones who support it while those who understand the power it has
are the ones who fear it the most, in special the risk of it being used
against them.

~~~
IanDrake
I don’t know anyone who supports hatred. I support free speech. The two are
not identical, to suggest so is just propaganda aimed at limiting free speech.

~~~
rbanffy
Which brings us back to one of my original points: at which point hate speech
or other kinds of weaponized speech cease to be deserving of protection.
Should governments and corporations enjoy this right?

~~~
IanDrake
Thank you for that. Honesty in a conversation helps. Directly saying that you
want to place limits on speech makes your position clear.

I believe the current limitation to speech strikes the right balance, so I
don’t support new and subjective limits to speech, like “hate” speech.

I’m unclear what you’re asking about governments and corporations. Members of
both already have special case restrictions on speech, mostly dealing with
military and security.

But, generally speaking, any organizations is just a collective of people who
have the right as individuals. So, if I understand your question, my answer is
yes.

